
Koofr: European cloud storage - im_dario
http://koofr.eu/
======
im_dario
Note: I'm not related with Koofr. I just stumbled on them looking the forks of
one of my Github repos [0] :)

Nice pricing [1], servers in Germany [2] and lightweight apps for major
desktop and mobile operating systems.

You can sync with Dropbox, Google Drive and OneDrive. You can even share your
files directly between computers without using Koofr servers. They call it
"places" in the application.

[0]:
[https://github.com/imdario/mergo/network/members](https://github.com/imdario/mergo/network/members)

[1]: [http://koofr.eu/#pricing](http://koofr.eu/#pricing)

[2]:
[https://twitter.com/KoofrNet/status/657494326461792257](https://twitter.com/KoofrNet/status/657494326461792257)

